# Looking for female friends!!!



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

HI there

I have been away from the forum for a while as it seemed that every time I posted something about meet ups i got contacted by a lot of people (99% were men) and only a minority of those turned up.

I am wondering where all the single women in their 30s are???? Aren't any of them interested in meeting new people? And especially in a country where the male polulation outweighs the female population 3 to 1..... aren't they missing having more female friends and girly evenings?

Girls, we (yes there is more than one of us who think this) would love to hear from you and meet up! Dont let the men always be the ones who creep out of the woodwork.... !!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Would it be a good idea to arrange a ladies meet up?

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Would it be a good idea to arrange a ladies meet up?
> 
> -


Think it would be a great idea. Provided it was on a weekend, I would be interested.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Think it would be a great idea. Provided it was on a weekend, I would be interested.


I was going to suggest taking advantage of a Tuesday ladies night somewhere. 

Weekends aren't good for me, unless it was a mid-morning coffee somewhere.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I was going to suggest taking advantage of a Tuesday ladies night somewhere.
> 
> Weekends aren't good for me, unless it was a mid-morning coffee somewhere.
> 
> -


I'm sure I could make an exception and leave the office earlier on a Tuesday.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm sure I could make an exception and leave the office earlier on a Tuesday.


Let's see how many others are interested and take it from there. 

Come on ladies...

-


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Let's see how many others are interested and take it from there.
> 
> Come on ladies...
> 
> -


I'm in! for coffee, drink, early morning ... mid-day , any-day, ... as long as people show up!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Melody said:


> I'm in! for coffee, drink, early morning ... mid-day , any-day, ... as long as people show up!


I think a girly's meetup is a GREAT idea. Tuesday evening, mid morning at the weekend, both ... whatever.... I am sure with enough advance notice we can all plan our busy schedules around it!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

What about a Wednesday night at the Bonnington? 3 free glasses of cocktails or sparkly stuff. Could book a table outside on the terrace, very civilized. I can't do during the day as I work full time. I can't do this week either as I'm away until Monday, otherwise I'm up for it!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Never even heard of the Bonnington. I suggest this Tuesday night at Barasti or somewhere in JBR. Around 8.30 opm
How about it ladies?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

mmm I was thinking the idea would be to do ladies night at one of the places that do ladies night with free drinks for ladies 

if is Barasti I'm probably out.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> mmm I was thinking the idea would be to do ladies night at one of the places that do ladies night with free drinks for ladies
> 
> if is Barasti I'm probably out.


My place, thursday night


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> My place, thursday night


Lookie who came out of the woods !!


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd be up for drinks, preferably ladies night with free drinks!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

The Bonnington is new and is in JLT. 3 free drinks, my only issue with the Westin on tuesday is that it's a bit of a bun fight in there and very noisy. Monday night does herald mohitos free ALL night till midnight!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

justforus said:


> The Bonnington is new and is in JLT. 3 free drinks, my only issue with the Westin on tuesday is that it's a bit of a bun fight in there and very noisy. Monday night does herald mohitos free ALL night till midnight!


Forgive me for saying this but the whole point of the meet up is not about the best place to drink but meeting other women and perhaps making new friends.
I get the impression you are more worried about how many drinks you will get rather than the social side.
As far as I am concerned Starbucks is just as good a place as any (and I dont drink coffee).

What do the other ladies think?


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> Forgive me for saying this but the whole point of the meet up is not about the best place to drink but meeting other women and perhaps making new friends.
> I get the impression you are more worried about how many drinks you will get rather than the social side.
> As far as I am concerned Starbucks is just as good a place as any (and I dont drink coffee).
> 
> What do the other ladies think?


Booze!


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

rjs80 said:


> Booze!


There are few regular meet-ups for drink in jebel ali club and barasti or other pubs in marina, that you could join the rest of guys and girls there. 
It's not hard to find clubs with ladies night and a group who wants to drink with you in dubai.

This thread is for girls who want to socialize with each other and make new friends. preferably while sober


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

This thread is for girls who want to socialize with each other and make new friends. preferably while sober [/QUOTE]

I was only joking...... I think I can hold a conversation while sober. 
However, I work during the day, as I assume most other people do , so I can only meet at night time. Therefore I'd rather go for the odd cocktail than meet in Starbucks.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree that most of us are not out to get silly, I also work and would prefer a cocktail in the evening. I was suggesting places where we could drink such cocktails for free, 3 though, not 25!


----------



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

there is a good place at madinat........... not sure about the name but for those who do enjoy a drink, you pay 85dhs for a drink card and get 5 drinks. pretty good if you ask me


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

One of the restaurants in Al Murooj Rotana - where Double Decker's is - is offering all you can eat/drink specials for AED149 at the mo.


----------



## Daperfict1 (Nov 1, 2009)

So has this already happened? I too have been away from the forums... I would like to just hang out for a lunch or some coffee one day. I work at night (midnight-noon) in AUH, and live in the Marina. So maybe a 1/2pm coffee/lunch break with some? I do like the idea of meeting new female friends though. My work keeps me from being a normal person it seems, (socially). LOL and everyone I know is who I work with... (men) So let me know if anyone wants to get together! My "weekend" is afternoon Saturday/Sunday/early Monday.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> HI there
> 
> I have been away from the forum for a while as it seemed that every time I posted something about meet ups i got contacted by a lot of people (99% were men) and only a minority of those turned up.
> 
> ...



ok the headline says looking for women then goes on with looking for men then criticizing men......... it seems u can leave a clueless man thinking what do women want? 

In my experience meeting in cofee shops is good if it's 5 people if more better do something where there is more freedom of movement and interaction.

P.S - i remember trying to meet up with a group but was caught up with stuffs... watever in future.


----------



## AngeGaLo (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, I am new in Dubai and looking forward to meet people and make new friends. Are you still planning a meeting?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

AngeGaLo said:


> Hi, I am new in Dubai and looking forward to meet people and make new friends. Are you still planning a meeting?


Hi there. Welcome to Dubai. Nothing much happened here as among other things I started this thread but got too busy. But do check out a separate thread called SPanish speakers in Dubai. There is another Mexican girl there and we will be organising more outings soon!


----------



## AngeGaLo (Apr 8, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Hi there. Welcome to Dubai. Nothing much happened here as among other things I started this thread but got too busy. But do check out a separate thread called SPanish speakers in Dubai. There is another Mexican girl there and we will be organising more outings soon!



Actually, I checked that thread already and miss the meeting…my bad. 

Thanks


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

AngeGaLo said:


> Hi, I am new in Dubai and looking forward to meet people and make new friends. Are you still planning a meeting?


If anyone wants to meet up for drinks, can I suggest next Tuesday, Ladies night, or the following weekend?


----------



## Annjo (Apr 16, 2010)

Gurls.. can you count me in too.....? my lil man might come too ( got no nanny and hub works full time ) I can do the day times... but again majority wins  

keep us posted Yogagirl


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

It's been a bit hectic for me recently and I havent even been on the forum much.
How about we do a girl's night out next week? Any day from Wednesday next week works for me...


----------



## KatharineH (Oct 31, 2009)

Just caught this thread - great idea Yoga girl! I've found it really hard to meet people away from work here - a girlie meet up would be great. A cheeky couple during the week always goes down well!


----------



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm moving over in August and will definately be up for any social gatherings!!!!  Still quite a while to go though.....!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I propose next week on Wednesday. That should give plenty of advance notice to everyone to plan around. Location somewhere around the Marina/JBR area!

Ok... so who is in and who is out?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

in in in


----------



## samj0927 (Sep 18, 2009)

Is this just for single ladies? I have just arrived in Dubai. Married with a 3mth old baby girl. Would love to meet up and make some friends. Staying in the MArina at the moment. dont know many places as yet. 

Sam


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

samj0927 said:


> Is this just for single ladies? I have just arrived in Dubai. Married with a 3mth old baby girl. Would love to meet up and make some friends. Staying in the MArina at the moment. dont know many places as yet.
> 
> Sam


We dont discriminate...as long as you are a female...


----------



## samj0927 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> We dont discriminate...as long as you are a female...


Great....count me in!


----------



## KatharineH (Oct 31, 2009)

Definately in! 5th May right!?!


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

Can i peep?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Let's see how many others are interested and take it from there.
> 
> Come on ladies...
> 
> -


Andy C will probably be interested


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd be interested too. Keep me posted on the details. Thank you.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

sounds like a great idea. Wish I could but I usually am the sole parent since the hubby is on call during the evenings and weekends. I'm in the mirdiff area and would love to meet up with some mommies. My son is just over 2 and we have another on the way.


----------



## seashell (Apr 30, 2010)

I just joined this forum and am pretty new to Dubai. I saw this and it made me smile. I work at a consulting company with 99% guys and I'm men-ed out at the moment. Having some girlfriends would be divine. I'm not sure if you've already done a ladies night/tea but it would be really cool and I'd be in for it as well. Cheers


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

seashell said:


> I just joined this forum and am pretty new to Dubai. I saw this and it made me smile. I work at a consulting company with 99% guys and I'm men-ed out at the moment. Having some girlfriends would be divine. I'm not sure if you've already done a ladies night/tea but it would be really cool and I'd be in for it as well. Cheers


HI LADIES!!!

OK let's get the final bits sorted out. Barasti. 8.30 pm this Wednesday.
How does that sound???? Might be the last night out we can still have... it will be a/c and indoors from now on!
PM if you want phone numbers to meet! 

Have a great week!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> HI LADIES!!!
> 
> OK let's get the final bits sorted out. Barasti. 8.30 pm this Wednesday.
> How does that sound???? Might be the last night out we can still have... it will be a/c and indoors from now on!
> ...


Come on ladies... only 3 confirmations so far....


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi 

i am newish to dubai and would love to meet up i am in my early 40s and married but that doesnt stop me wanting girly days/nights out im not interested in meeting men i have a good one at home it would be good to hear from you!!


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

id be up for that keep me posted thanks


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

yoga girl, you posted " of people (99% were men) and only a minority of those turned up " are you saying you actually arranged meetups with those men that contacted you? I mean seriously????


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Nomerci said:


> yoga girl, you posted " of people (99% were men) and only a minority of those turned up " are you saying you actually arranged meetups with those men that contacted you? I mean seriously????


We have arranged a number of group meet ups. Not everyone who writes posts on the forum actually does PM or turn up. Made some good friends (male and female) and we go out as a group. But as i say the vast majority of people just talk and never do more than that. Why are you so surprised?


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

Naa, maybe I misunderstood. It sounded as if you were meeting men that contacted you via the internet. Not a safe thing to do, that's why I was surprised.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

jackcarlin said:


> hi
> 
> i am newish to dubai and would love to meet up i am in my early 40s and married but that doesnt stop me wanting girly days/nights out im not interested in meeting men i have a good one at home it would be good to hear from you!!


The more the merrier!!! We are meeting this Wednesday. PM me if you want a contact number.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nomerci said:


> yoga girl, you posted " of people (99% were men) and only a minority of those turned up " are you saying you actually arranged meetups with those men that contacted you? I mean seriously????


We often organise group nights out, at some point we were doing it every weekend (more than a year ago) and it was a very nice group back then. Actually most of my best friends that I have in Dubai, I met them thanks to these forum meet ups. Nothing wrong with that. If you are implying that Yogagirl is arranging meet ups to hook up with men you are wrong. I'm sorry to say but seems like you are too quick to judge.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nomerci said:


> yoga girl, you posted " of people (99% were men) and only a minority of those turned up " are you saying you actually arranged meetups with those men that contacted you? I mean seriously????


We often organise group nights out, at some point we were doing it every weekend (more than a year ago) and it was a very nice group back then. Actually most of my best friends that I have in Dubai, I met them thanks to these forum meet ups. Nothing wrong with that. If you are implying that Yogagirl is arranging meet ups to hook up with men you are wrong. I'm sorry to say but seems that you are too quick to judge.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Nomerci said:


> Naa, maybe I misunderstood. It sounded as if you were meeting men that contacted you via the internet. Not a safe thing to do, that's why I was surprised.


I dont give out all the information on the forum and dont always reply to all the PMs I get from men especially if they just PM without posting anything first.
I have always been very wary of meeting people in groups in a "safe" environment and i am not always comfortable with giving out my number to strangers (men or women). But alas .... nothing ventured nothing gained... and I really want to make the most of my time in Dubai and that means having good friends around.
Dating? Not online. Never!!! That just isnt for me! I rather die a spinster!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> We often organise group nights out, at some point we were doing it every weekend (more than a year ago) and it was a very nice group back then. Actually most of my best friends that I have in Dubai, I met them thanks to these forum meet ups. Nothing wrong with that. If you are implying that Yogagirl is arranging meet ups to hook up with men you are wrong. I'm sorry to say but seems that you are too quick to judge.


Are you coming on Wednesday night then? Would ne nice to see you again you missed a great outing last weekend!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't  I was trying to reply to your post earlier but my is internet being soooo lame tonight. I've got dinner with a friend but I'd like to join for next one!!! Good idea on going to Barasti, because soon is going to be too hot for that!! Have fun with the chicas and looking forward to see you for next one


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Dating? Not online. Never!!! That just isnt for me! I rather die a spinster!


People attempting to use the forum as an online dating website is becoming a problem and something will be done about that soon  hurray!

In the meanwhile let us know if the offers for "nice friendships" are bothering you or if you receive any private messages that are inappropriate (same for anyone on the forum!) fo myself or other forum moderators . We will be glad to take action


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

count me in i would love to meet up


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> We often organise group nights out, at some point we were doing it every weekend (more than a year ago) and it was a very nice group back then. Actually most of my best friends that I have in Dubai, I met them thanks to these forum meet ups. Nothing wrong with that. If you are implying that Yogagirl is arranging meet ups to hook up with men you are wrong. I'm sorry to say but seems that you are too quick to judge.


Errm no, I am not too quick to judge. I simply asked a question. Is that ok with you?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Errm no, I am not too quick to judge. I simply asked a question. Is that ok with you?


i believe the question had other underlying implications and was not simply a question but what do i know, after all we are all idiots here right


----------



## Nomerci (Apr 28, 2010)

jander13 said:


> i believe the question had other underlying implications and was not simply a question but what do i know, after all we are all idiots here right



If that is the way you want to interpret it, fine, your business.

But do not put words into my mouth.

And you are the only one mentioning the word "idiot " here.

Khalas.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Had a great night out on Wednesday but as usual everyone says they will come and then dont bother. I really dont understand that... like I dont understand why people expect to get the phone number of the people organising but dont give out theirs?!?

Anyhow, if anyone is interested we will be trying to organise another meet up to go to the cinema on Wednesday. Those who are interested should PM me by Tuesday.


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

Hi Yoga Girl
This is the boring Saffie, and I'd like to join you guys on Wednesday.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Had a great night out on Wednesday but as usual everyone says they will come and then dont bother. I really dont understand that... like I dont understand why people expect to get the phone number of the people organising but dont give out theirs?!?
> 
> Anyhow, if anyone is interested we will be trying to organise another meet up to go to the cinema on Wednesday. Those who are interested should PM me by Tuesday.


Yep, I hate that too, and I also don't get it. You take the time and effort to organise something, send emails, PM's or text messages with details, time, contact info, etc.... and all for nothing as some people don't even have the courtesy to reply saying they won't be able to make it. I find that so rude and that's why I stopped organising stuff too


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi

i will definatively be up for wednesday night will text you later thanks


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Jackarlin

ok look forward to finally meeting you. 

Saffie
once you have posted 5 times (and you should be close to it now!) send me a PM and I will let you know what the plan for Wednesday night is.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## AngeGaLo (Apr 8, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Jackarlin
> 
> ok look forward to finally meeting you.
> 
> ...



Hi, I will like to meet you. and I am going to PM to see if I am going to be hable to make it.


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

Yoga Girl
ok, cool will post some more today and then PM you...ok I'm just going to say it...what is a PM?


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

whaawhaa - i get it...Private Message
ok, so I can do this now too. Yoga girl, I will PM you shortly with my details


----------



## ll33 (May 24, 2009)

Hi,

I'd love to join you girls for cinema trip on Wednesday if it's still planned. I'm working in construction & finding it hard to meet other girlfriends here. 

How do I get details please? Promise I will show up & not just say I will. 

Thnx


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

ll33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd love to join you girls for cinema trip on Wednesday if it's still planned. I'm working in construction & finding it hard to meet other girlfriends here.
> 
> ...


Keep posting til you get to 5 posts and then you can PM me! As soon as we have more definite plan I can let you know.
I will need a PA soon to keep track of the numbers and names!
Glad to see all the girls are finally coming out of the woodwork!:clap2:


----------



## ll33 (May 24, 2009)

Ok so. Will do. 

See everyone Wed.


----------



## namelesslol (May 9, 2010)

Hey i just moved here, its my second day here and its getting boring, hoping to meet new people. Im 20 and come from cali lol


----------



## namelesslol (May 9, 2010)

oh damn, i think I'm in the 'only females" chat room haha


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Indeed, as the name of this thread indicates, "looking for female friends" 

but sometimes forum members also organise brunches and stuff. stay tuned.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

hi ya

any chance you could pm me your mobile number again its jackie carlin from wednesday night my phone for some reason has not saved your number thanks!


----------

